# Where can I find info on Look bike specs?



## fueledbymetal (Sep 24, 2007)

I went to Look's USA website ( http://www.lookcycle.com/products/ ) and the bike's & frames link only gave me a list of frames. Where can I find out more about the specs & prices of complete Look bikes?


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

Last year, Look sold the 555 built up with choice of either Shimano 105 or Ultegra. Otherwise, I believe they've been selling frames, not fully built up bikes. That may even be the case this year with the 555. Similar to Colnago, Time, etc.

For component specs on built up Look bikes, you would likely need to look to individual dealer websites, not the corporate site.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Excel sports has a 555 listed for around $2,600. I think if you do a search you can find it for less.
http://www.excelsports.com/new.asp?...tegra+Aksium&vendorCode=LOOK&major=1&minor=35

There's also a 585 w/ dura Ace listed for $5,000, but no specs.


----------



## 1speed (Mar 31, 2006)

fueledbymetal said:


> I went to Look's USA website ( http://www.lookcycle.com/products/ ) and the bike's & frames link only gave me a list of frames. Where can I find out more about the specs & prices of complete Look bikes?


Once you choose the "products" section, you have at the bottom left some pictures, 
click on the one corresponding of the type of bike your looking for, then just right of these pictures, you'll have the model of the bikes, click again on the one you want, once you see it, click choose, then you'll have info, geometry and specifications. 
Still, you need a descent internet speed; otherwise the site is very slow.

Have a good reading


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I have the spec on the 08 bikes - pm me with your email and I will send it to you.


----------

